# Colorado Local 113



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Sign up for the union apprenticeship and take a job with a nonunion company until you get in he union.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

dawgs said:


> Sign up for the union apprenticeship and take a job with a nonunion company until you get in he union.


...but whatever you do , do not let anyone in the non union company 
know what your goals are. Keep it private. Don't even discuss it with a 
fellow employee. 
Find the balance between productivity and safety , keep your nose to 
the grind stone , then give 2 weeks notice when you leave. It's not
personal , so keep it that way.
The chances of being let go are higher if an employer knows you are
a temporary frame of mind kind of guy who's actually got his sights set
on something else. There is a good argument to be made by both of
these perspectives , but that does not serve your purpose.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Hope you enjoy your ride here.

Lighterup posted some good advice there, try and follow it the best you can and you should do fine.


----------



## milktoast (Apr 11, 2017)

thats good advise lighterup, i appreciate it. What are the chances a non union company would want to send me through school of some sort? would it be different than union training? Not trying to step on toes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

milktoast said:


> thats good advise lighterup, i appreciate it. What are the chances a non union company would want to send me through school of some sort? would it be different than union training? Not trying to step on toes.


The Union offers the best training for apprentices, hands down.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

milktoast said:


> thats good advise lighterup, i appreciate it. What are the chances a non union company would want to send me through school of some sort? would it be different than union training? Not trying to step on toes.


Very good. I have done it before and the guys really like it. Nowadays I would make you sign a 2 year contract. I am sure the union training is way better but it is also 5 years I believe. 
Going to school after work is a lot of commitment. My guys had to drive 40 miles twice a week after work. 
There are a lot of very happy people people that work non-union so if you find one you really like you have options. Sometimes a steady income and stability is very important also.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Very good. I have done it before and the guys really like it. Nowadays I would make you sign a 2 year contract. I am sure the union training is way better but it is also 5 years I believe.
> Going to school after work is a lot of commitment. My guys had to drive 40 miles twice a week after work.
> There are a lot of very happy people people that work non-union so if you find one you really like you have options. *Sometimes a steady income and stability is very important also.*


Some can have this from the Union, it depends on your attitude and your ability to do more than just have construction skills under your belt.

Specialized companies want guys that they can take on that have a heads up or experience with the types of jobs they sell.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

If Colorado Springs is where you want to live great.
Expecting union opportunities or even non-union just starting out may be hard.

A few facts:
Colorado Springs El Paso county has a population of under 675,000.
IBEW 113 has 1075 members.
They have at least 10% not working in the hall.
One local member for every 628 people in the county.
Not much for job calls listed for their dispatch.
Colorado has a strong licensing system. 
You need an apprentice or journeyman card to work.
Many of the CL job listings in the area are for remote traveling jobs in the state.

Denver local 68 has over 300 not working out of 2000 members.
They post their work situation for book 1 as slow.
Metro Denver has a population of 3,075,000.
1 union member for 1,538 people.
My thought is the Denver area is booming, just not the union.

My point is if you want a good chance of an IBEW apprenticeship and working, you need to follow the union work. 

Once you join a local, you can be stuck at that local. Yes you can travel. But the local brothers (book 1) will always get first chance for the work. The travelers (book 2) get the scraps.

Halls that are busy and predict to stay that way are looking to add apprentices.

There are sites to find where the IBEW work is like IBEW job board, where to bro, the traveling Richie show, etc. Look at the pay scales. They are one indicator of the union strength although they can be lagging behind the current situation.

Right now the Bay area of Cali is very busy. Think most of the major west cost cities like Salt lake City, Seattle, Reno, etc as tech companies in the Bay area are looking for lower cost areas.

Call the halls your thinking about. Ask to speak to an organizer and ask what are the chances of getting in the apprenticeship. How many apprentices will they add in the next year or two. When the sign up date is to apply. What the work outlook is. Call in the afternoon and ask to speak to a dispatcher. Tell them you considering their apprenticeship and ask what the short and long term work outlook is. 

Due your due diligence. If your moving across the US because you think Colorado Springs is a strong union area and has a good chance of getting in the apprenticeship and working, you may be mistaken.

Finely don't rule out non-union apprenticeship / college classes. Just because your community college dropped it doesn't mean you can't find out somewhere else. There are fast track trade schools out there also. Can't comment on the experience myself.


----------



## AmishCountrySparky (Mar 25, 2016)

I started as a apprentice in Fort Collins CO and was in the IEC Rocky Mountain School in Denver. Not a bad school, nothing to get too excited about either, but if you stick with it you will have the required schooling for your journeymans test. Look into IEC or ABC, not sure if they are in the springs, but a lot of non union contractors should help you get your license. CO is a beautiful state with a lot to offer, i enjoyed 6 years there. Also check out Encore Electric, they are a big non union contractor with several locations throughout the state, and they also have their own school. Good luck to you.


----------

